# Building Cabin in Lake County



## cowvmd

I am looking at some land in Lake County, north of Baldwin (Sauble Township), which I would like to build a rustic cabin on. I would like it to be our family hunting/snowmobile/ATV vacation area. Couple of questions...

1.The property is off an unimproved/non-plowed road. How hard is it to get back to properties like this in the winter? Can I plow part of the road with my truck, etc.?

2. The property is surrounded by thousands of acres of federal forest. Is this going to cause a lot of trespassing issues? How bad is vandalism in the Baldwin area?

Any other suggestions about building, community, taxes, etc in Lake County would be appreciated. The realtor wasn't really helpful since he wasn't a hunter and probably biased on any crime problems (wants to sell it bad).


----------



## JimLeadfoot

Hey -

For what it's worth (others, please reply - don't scrutinize)...

I have been traveling to that area since 1994. Very poor economy, great hunting, great fishing.

I have looked at several parcels in terms of buying, I would pay minimal for Lake County property, yet, have encountered more that in terms of pricing. Lots of unemployment, less and less jobs every day.

Although I have never had a problem with people in the community, I have driven the neighborhoods and heard the stories.

I thought about building a small camp/cabin, and decided that I would pay for a land line and have that hooked up to an alarm system to the Sheriff's Office.

This presumptive decision is based on speaking with people that had remote/seasonally accessed properties and their experiences. It was not uncommon to replace appliances annually because of break ins and "nosy neighbors".


----------



## cowvmd

Thanks for the reply. I have had a couple of people tell me its not worth the hassle of owing a place there because of a couple "bad apples", but wanted more opinions.


----------



## Steve

My place near Wellston is pretty "back woods". Starting now (this year) and often up until Easter, you cannot drive to it. This is both a curse and a blessing. A curse because you have to pack everything in by sled and snowshoe in the winter, and a blessing because nobody can drive a vehicle back there in the winter to take away anything big.


----------



## Islander26

A friend has a place east of Baldwin. Front and back doors have 3 deadbolts on them, windows have grating over them, reminds me of a prison. All that and it still gets broken into every couple years. I keep telling him it looks like your trying to protect some valubles but theres really nothing in there. I know another guy that just leaves his door unlocked with a note "Use as you would like but please don't destroy" If that gives you an idea of the crime in the area.


----------



## cowvmd

Steve,
Where do you park your truck when you have to pack everything in? Just lock it and leave it on the side of the road? I wouldn't be opposed to that, but just worry about vandalism and getting ticketed by law enforcement.


----------



## Steve

I park at a relative's place who has frontage on a plowed road and has a plowed driveway.


----------



## dewman22

Ya better also check your local ordinances, I just recently bought some land in Lake County/Yates Township and any cabin we build has to be 800 sq.ft. and has to have a well and septic. All we wanted was a one room rustic cabin with a couple bunks and a wood stove with a generator for hunting season. If anyone knows of any loop-holes (well & septic) let me know.


----------



## GIDEON

dewman22 said:


> Ya better also check your local ordinances, I just recently bought some land in Lake County/Yates Township and any cabin we build has to be 800 sq.ft. and has to have a well and septic. All we wanted was a one room rustic cabin with a couple bunks and a wood stove with a generator for hunting season. If anyone knows of any loop-holes (well & septic) let me know.


 Build a garage instead. After inspection finish off inside, we even installed a fake non working garage door. If at a later time you decide to, comepletely remodel your garage into a cabin. At that time add a well and septic tank


----------



## Steve

GIDEON said:


> Build a garage instead. After inspection finish off inside, we even installed a fake non working garage door. If at a later time you decide to, comepletely remodel your garage into a cabin. At that time add a well and septic tank


My township requires that you build a "residence with at least 600 sq feet of living space" before you can build a garage, pole barn etc, so be careful.


----------



## starky

We have a place in Weber Township. We have to snowmobile in during the winter. I know that Yates Twp. is cracking down on the septic,well issue as my brother and I own a place there as well. Alot of crime in Lake County but there are a ton of opportunities for things to do.


----------



## dewman22

GIDEON said:


> Build a garage instead. After inspection finish off inside, we even installed a fake non working garage door. If at a later time you decide to, comepletely remodel your garage into a cabin. At that time add a well and septic tank


 Does anyone know what the penalties would be for getting caught doing something like this?


----------



## Copper116

I've got 30 acres in Pinora township near Chase. I do not have anything on it with the exception of a travel trailer. I've had my truck rim/fire pit ring stolen, the power outlet boxes and electrical wire stolen. Granted the wire was only a few inches underground for temporary service but they pulled it up and stole it. The price of metals made the risk worth their while I guess. 
The neighbors have been broken into a few times over the last decade. It was thought to be school kids during spring break. They destroyed an expensive door to steal cheap beer.
I have a buddy who does security systems.. when I get a place built there, I will have a security system installed. 
As far as building to code, I went through a lot of red tape just getting power put into my property. All it takes is a lot of time, money and permits. I do give Lake County credit though... they are trying to improve the county and rid it of tar paper shacks, trash, etc. I'd like to see more of the tax dollars go into law enforcement though.


----------



## Jekart

dewman22 said:


> Does anyone know what the penalties would be for getting caught doing something like this?


If the zoning ordinace allows accessory structures without the presence of a dwelling it would be tough to get caught. 

If you get caught, a couple of things could happen:
1-You would be required to obtain the construction permits for the work that was done after the final inspection (ie building, elec, plbg, mech) and probably pay a fine for starting work w/o permits.

2-You would probably be required by the Health Dept to install an approved well\septic system if you wanted to continue to use the building as a dwelling. You would probably have to pay fine if you have an un-permited waste system such as an out house, 50 gallon drums in the ground etc.

FYI - The building inspector in Lake County is a horses ass.


----------



## cowvmd

The way this post is going I am getting less and less interested in buying land in Lake County. I know this is a loaded question, but are there any areas in northern, lower Michigan that are still nice areas to build a cabin? Is the farther north I go better (like original post we snowmobile a lot and hunt) or should I just give up?


----------



## starky

I wouldn't get discouraged. I think the further north you go, the more your going to pay. There's crime all over, not just Lake County. You are going to have to comply with bldg. codes no matter where your at. What part of the county are you looking at? I've been going there for about 40 years so I may be able to help as to some areas that you might want to stay away from. Let me know.


----------



## giver108

Having grown up in NLP, I would say no matter where you build a cabin that is even slightly remote, it will at some point get broke into. Maybe not every year, but it will happen. Lake Co. is one of the worst for this sort of thing but it will always be an issue, especially in a bad economy. A lot of times it is done by local teens/young adults who are driving around dirt roads after a few beers and looking for something to do but sometimes it is done by local losers who have been doing it for years.


----------



## jeffm80

been going to baldwin since 1975, Iv'e seen alot of changes up there over the years some good some bad. was up a few weeks ago to the bank in town and they were telling me that despite the economy property values right now are holding their own. (in some parts of the county). I just put a place up there last year and went thru hell with all the permits and codes. I believe the minimum sq footage for a live-in dwelling is 920 sq ft. couple things to consider::
shocking but true, Tax's on a modular or stick built home in lake co will cost you 4x more than a mobile home. My bro inlaw had the tax assesor quote him on a 1500 sq ft modular on his 3 acres $4,250 !!!!, I pay about $ 800.00 for a 16 x 70 mh on one acre. also,

I would not recomend property you can't get to in the winter (unless your not going to use it in the winter). after a few years of hikeing thru 4ft of snow to get to the cabin each week-end it get old fast ! certainly not for everyone

having a parcel surrounded by state or fed land= good luck getting power to it, a realitor tipped me off to that a couple years ago. I was looking a 5 acres surrounded on 3 side's by fed land and with unimproved road frontage and they said they didn't know of anyone who was able to get power in across both fed or state land since the early 80's. 

as for codes and permits, you have to go to the building dept (basement of the county court house) and tell them what your plans are, ask them to tell you the correct order in which the permits must be pulled !!! and don't leave until you fully understand that !!! trust me !! if not, you'll be spinning your wheels !!! for being the poorest co in the state they sure make it difficult for people to obtain property and then build on it. I had a lot of flustration last year but in the end it was well worth it.....Good luck to ya


----------



## spice64

Buy a used camper and throw a deck on it. Done.


----------



## Barothy

I'm to the West just over the Mason Co. line. In ten years I have been broken into twice. Both times the cost to repair the damage from the break-in was more that what was taken. The furnishings are simple but comfortable and almost everything was a family cast-off or a garage sale item so if it gets stolen I'm not out much. Our cabin is not isolated but on a paved (why they paved it a couple of years ago I'll never know) and plowed road. If someone wants in, nothing, except what a previous poster described, is going to stop them. 

Given the economic times and the past history of the area certain individuals will take adantage of the unguarded assets of another. It's just a matter of time. As I sit here and type this I wonder if my back door has been kicked in and is swinging in the breeze. I hate the fact that I feel anxiety as begin the drive up there wondering if things will be as I left them. Still, each year, I make more improvements and spend more money on the place looking forward to the day I can spend more time there. Give it eight to ten years.


----------



## 8nchuck

Build a small cabin on a mobile home frame. Make it 12' wide and say 24' long. Leave the wheels under it. If the twp has an ordinance on untitled/licensed trailers you may have to title it but I can't say I have seen allot of twp up north clamping down on this. Heck they would have to ticket the whole dang twp. LOL. 

If they say it is permanent say "no it is not, I plan to take it with me when I sell" and then move it 5 feet to show it can be.

Water can be collected by roof runoff and put in barrels or one big truck tank. 250 gallons will last you a while. Use propane for hot water, heat & cooking. If no 120 vac then 12 volt for the pump and lights. recharge via. generator or solar panels. 

Or just buy a travel trailer for 5000.00 and be done with it ( thats what I did).

But still would be nice to have a "cabin" .


----------



## zelda

Just thought I'd give you my opinion. When you have a cabin off the beaten path like that, sometime or another you will be broken into. The thing I've learned is get to know your neighbors. I have a trailer on the PM in mason county and a cottage on a lake in Clare county. I know all the neighbors and invite them over for beers and food. We really have a good time. Knock on wood, I've only been broken into once in about 30 years. 
A very good friend of mine has a rustic cabin in the UP. They would have to deal with break'ins every year. Guess what? They started getting to know the neighbors the same way and not locking there doors with a note inside. No problems since then. Not saying the neighbors break in but they do keep a eye on things.
Another thing . . . I've seen some great deals on cabins and even house cottages around Harrison. I know a guy who bought a 1000sqft. 3 bedroom ranch house with a garage with lake access for $17,000. Sure it needs remodeled but you can't even buy a cabin package for that. 
Don't get discouraged. . .Good luck!


----------



## johnnyp

Ive had a place in Lake Co. since 1997. I have had two breakins, one they stole a radio and the second was kids just using the cabin. I have found it helpful to leave the blinds open and no valuables left, that way they can see inside and nothing worth stealing. Also the more you are up there the better and if you know any of the locals have them check on your place as often as possible. I haven't had any problems in 6 years and love it up there.


----------



## Hawgleg

cowvmd said:


> The way this post is going I am getting less and less interested in buying land in Lake County. I know this is a loaded question, but are there any areas in northern, lower Michigan that are still nice areas to build a cabin? Is the farther north I go better (like original post we snowmobile a lot and hunt) or should I just give up?


 I wouldnt give up, although during this buyers market i would buy an excisting structure not build. There are some steels out there right now. check out craigs list northern michigan.


----------



## SR-Mechead

I have had a place up here for 30 years and now I retired up here. There are a lot of places for sell up here now and they are going cheap.If you buy something that is already up you don't have to worry about permits and a lot of issues with the county. 
What ever you do don't just build a garage and think you will get away with living in it unless you build it to code of a house. I live in northern Newaygo county and love every day up here.
Don't let the break in issue stop you from coming up here. You could buy a house inside a church now days and take a change of getting it broke into.:lol:
Bob


----------



## slowpoke

cowvmd said:


> The way this post is going I am getting less and less interested in buying land in Lake County. I know this is a loaded question, but are there any areas in northern, lower Michigan that are still nice areas to build a cabin? Is the farther north I go better (like original post we snowmobile a lot and hunt) or should I just give up?


Here is a post.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=242317
Nice neighbors and a major snowmobile trail close by. Golf corse 2 miles away. Power is already to the newer pole barn. PM me if interested.


----------



## MSUFW07

My family has a cabin about a mile from Big Star Lake and we had a few broken basement windows and BB holes in the windows about 10 years ago. Somehow after the neighbors teenage kids grew up and moved away everything stopped. No more broken windows or holes in the windows. Our place is on a dirt road but not really off the beaten path.


----------



## Steve

8nchuck said:


> Build a small cabin on a mobile home frame. Make it 12' wide and say 24' long. Leave the wheels under it. If the twp has an ordinance on untitled/licensed trailers you may have to title it but I can't say I have seen allot of twp up north clamping down on this. Heck they would have to ticket the whole dang twp. LOL.
> 
> If they say it is permanent say "no it is not, I plan to take it with me when I sell" and then move it 5 feet to show it can be.
> 
> Water can be collected by roof runoff and put in barrels or one big truck tank. 250 gallons will last you a while. Use propane for hot water, heat & cooking. If no 120 vac then 12 volt for the pump and lights. recharge via. generator or solar panels.
> 
> Or just buy a travel trailer for 5000.00 and be done with it ( thats what I did).
> 
> But still would be nice to have a "cabin" .


I tried that route in Manistee county. It didn't work.


----------



## swampbuck

Right now property values are low, You can pick up a little cabin pretty cheap. Another thing to consider is that a fully equiped cottage is going to be easier to use and more family/vacation friendly. Living at Higgins I have seen it many times..... buy a cabin/ end up there every weekend/ expand it and improve it..there every available moment/ retire there.

I will Recomend Roscommon County (60% Public land) and Crawford County (70% public land) low crime rates, atv/snowmobile trails, liberal laws on riding road r.o.w., And other little features like Higgins, Houghton, Margrethe, St. Helen, And various other lakes. Ausable, Manistee, Muskeegon, and other rivers etc. etc. etc.,


----------



## Splitshot

Sauble township is far enough from Baldwin that city residents should not be a problem any more than anywhere else in the state in my opinion. I have had a place in Lake County for about 20 years and my parents have a place in Manistee County for over 50 years. 

A couple of years ago someone stole a couple cords of wood from my place, but other than that we have had no problems.

My big beef is with the electric company (Great Lakes Energy) who will charge you 35% more for electricity if you are not a full time resident. My other beef is there is a additional property millage just for people non homestead property that goes to support the schools.

That means you will pay the same property tax that everyone else pays where you now reside, but in Lake county you will pay an additional school tax to support Lake County schools that the locals don't pay. Don't believe it, my property taxes are going down I am told almost 40% because I now live here full time. Honestly I don't know how they can get away with that.

The area is great for hunting, fishing, snowmobiling and all other outdoor sports, but if it were me, I would look in Manistee county just a little bit north of Sauble township where you have Consumers Energy and fairer taxes. 

There are a ton of great deals right now. I have never seen so many properties for sale.


----------



## cowvmd

Thanks for the tips. I have already started to look in Manistee Co and the surrounding areas.


----------



## PikeLaker

We've had our place in Luce County (UP) for 5 years now. We don't snowmobile so we don't go up in the winter. When we arrived for our second spring opening in April, my shed door was swinging in the breeze. Seems I had forgotten to lock it when we left last November! Chainsaw, power tools, etc. were all still where I left them....5 months later!:lol:
I subscribe to the leaving all blinds open so one can look in and see there is nothing of value theory.


----------



## ibthetrout

dewman22 said:


> Ya better also check your local ordinances, I just recently bought some land in Lake County/Yates Township and any cabin we build has to be 800 sq.ft. and has to have a well and septic. All we wanted was a one room rustic cabin with a couple bunks and a wood stove with a generator for hunting season. If anyone knows of any loop-holes (well & septic) let me know.


I have a firend that had the same problem. He put wheels under his one room cabin and buried them in the underneath so you don't even know they are there. That way it was a trailer and not a cabin. Might work for you too.


----------



## Halffasthog

Make sure you understand the non-homestead taxes like Split said. We got hammered after the first year with non-homestead taxes and it about made unaffordable. It's ridiculous to pay for something you don't use and the people who use it don't have to pay.


----------

